# Florida land & home for sale



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Florida Home For Sale By Owner - 
Located in Central Florida, Lake County, 2.67 acres with 3/2 roomy manufactured home, (1990) with living room cathedral ceiling, eat in kitchen, separate dining room, large front porch, master bedroom has bath with tub and separate shower. New ceiling fans, lights, gas stove & hood vent, newly painted. Located at end of unpaved road with no deeded restrictions. Land is flat, high and dry with a small creek on west end, with many trees including oaks, cedars, and pines . Well equipment updated, good water. Taxes under $900.00 year. Priced to sell at $89,900. 
Contact me with PM if interested.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Phone for information also: 352-408-6054- Thanks !


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

What kind of fencing do you have? Are there any out buildings?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

There are no out buildings and no fencing on this property. The neighbors are fenced however. There is twice a week garbage pick up in this county, which is very convienent.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Florida home still available.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Reduced price to $79,900. This is 2.67 beautiful acres and a great place to raise a family. School bus picks up at end of dirt road. Contact me at [email protected].


----------

